# Overstock.com mistakenly lists Call of Cthulhu for 25% of MSRP



## Asmor (Jan 23, 2009)

FFG's putting out a non-collectible version of the pseudo-defunct Call of Cthulhu CCG.

The core set costs $40, but overstock.com has it listed for $9.85 + $3 shipping.

Awesome deal.

Call of Cthulhu Card Game Core Set (Cards) from Overstock.com


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks, placed an order


----------



## Michael Dean (Jan 23, 2009)

Placed an order as well.  This isn't something they can come back and say, oops, we have to charge you more, is it?


----------



## Sigurd (Jan 24, 2009)

*From their Terms of Service...*

PRICES AND AVAILABILITY OF PRODUCTS

Prices and availability of products on the Site are subject to change without notice.  Errors will be corrected when discovered.  Our Site contains a large number of products and it is always possible that, despite our best efforts, some of the products listed on our Site may be incorrectly priced. We will normally verify prices as part of our dispatch procedures so that, where a product's correct price is less than our stated price, we will charge the lower amount when dispatching the Product to you.  _If a product’s correct price is higher than the price stated on our Site, we will normally, at our discretion, either contact you for instructions before dispatching the product, or reject your order and notify you of such rejection. We are under no obligation to provide the product to you at the incorrect (lower) price, even after we have sent you an Order Confirmation or a Shipping Confirmation, if the pricing error is obvious and unmistakable and could have reasonably been recognized by you as a pricing error._

On occasion, you may be able to place a product in your shopping cart and submit your order for processing, but your order is subsequently cancelled due to unavailability of product.  You acknowledge that products may sell quickly and there may be a short period of time after an order has been submitted, but where the product is no longer available.  You agree that we may cancel your order after you have received an Order Confirmation without penalty.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jan 24, 2009)

Ordered! Can't turn that one down.


----------



## Michael Dean (Jan 24, 2009)

Sigurd said:


> PRICES AND AVAILABILITY OF PRODUCTS
> 
> We are under no obligation to provide the product to you at the incorrect (lower) price, even after we have sent you an Order Confirmation or a Shipping Confirmation, if the pricing error is obvious and unmistakable and could have reasonably been recognized by you as a pricing error.[/I][/COLOR]





That sounds like a big fat yes to the question, can they say oops!  No biggie; I'll probably just cancel the order if they say something.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 24, 2009)

Michael Dean said:


> That sounds like a big fat yes to the question, can they say oops!  No biggie; I'll probably just cancel the order if they say something.




Ditto.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 24, 2009)

They can't charge you more, at least, without your authorization. So worst case scenario is you just cancel the order.

I don't think that it's very likely they'd do anything, though. That clause is in there for big mistakes, e.g. a $2000 TV mistakenly listed for $200. This is pretty small potatoes.


----------



## Korgoth (Jan 25, 2009)

A tempting price but it's pretty obviously a mistake. I don't think this could even be at cost for them. I don't think it's a good idea to take advantage of somebody's typo.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's hoping it isn't a mistake.


----------



## Punnuendo (Jan 25, 2009)

If you look close they have the Game of Thrones card game listed for the same price. Essentially the same product so it might not be a typo.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like those Game of Thrones card games are all the expansions though.


----------



## Punnuendo (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, that's what I get for reading product titles and not clicking on the links.


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 25, 2009)

Korgoth said:


> A tempting price but it's pretty obviously a mistake. I don't think this could even be at cost for them. I don't think it's a good idea to take advantage of somebody's typo.



Considering Overstock is _touting_ this as being 75% off of the Amazon price, I call shenanigans on any claim the price is a "mistake".


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 25, 2009)

frankthedm said:


> Considering Overstock is _touting_ this as being 75% off of the Amazon price, I call shenanigans on any claim the price is a "mistake".




Yeah, I noticed that too.  Made me curious.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 26, 2009)

frankthedm said:


> Considering Overstock is _touting_ this as being 75% off of the Amazon price, I call shenanigans on any claim the price is a "mistake".




More likely, they automatically check Amazon's price for each of their products and display that little box if they're at least X% cheaper than Amazon.

In other words, that's neither evidence for nor against it being a mistake.


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks. I pre-ordered it.

It's possible this deal is real. Overstock does offer huge discounts sometimes when they get a really big shipment of stuff.  So, I am hoping this is real.


----------



## Dog Moon (Feb 12, 2009)

So... anyone received their copy yet?

So we can be told if the deal is legit or not.  Pretty sure it's supposed to be out by now...


----------



## Asmor (Feb 12, 2009)

They've pushed the shipping date back to the end of February.

EDIT: I take that back, it's been silently pushed back to the end of March and on the product page it says it's sold out.

At least one person on Boardgame Geek claims to have had their copy shipped from Overstock, but most people are in the same predicament as me.


----------



## Mistwell (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, mine said "Presale, expected to ship Mar 28, 2009"


----------



## Crothian (Feb 12, 2009)

Ya, it got pushed back.  But I can wait.


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 2, 2009)

For anyone if they notice this thread, apparently Overstock is switching up the Core Set with a small expansion pack.  This is what it decided to try to give me: Call of Cthulhu, The Card Game: The Spawn of the Sleeper Pack Asylum Pack (Cards).  There's actually a thread about this on boardgamegeek.com: Overstock CoC LCG | BoardGameGeek


----------



## Asmor (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, they changed my order so that now it says I've preordered the asylum pack. There's also no cancel button. I'm talking with customer service right now to cancel my order.

This was the first time I've ordered from Overstock.com, and will be the last.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 3, 2009)

do they have a phone number?  I can't find it.  I imagine many of us will be talking to them today.


----------



## Asmor (Mar 3, 2009)

Go here and click the blue button to chat with a customer care representative...

It's effective and reasonably fast, though it can be annoying. Here's the transcript from my session:

[sblock]
Chat InformationWelcome to Overstock.com Live Chat, you will be joined with a chat representative as quickly as possible.
Chat InformationWelcome to Overstock.com Customer Service, you are now chatting with Alwin.
you: Hi
Alwin: Thank you for visiting Overstock.com. My name is Alwin, how may I help you today?
you: I preordered something which has been repeatedly pushed back, and now changed
you: I'd like to cancel the order, but there is no cancel button
you: My order number is 73250219
Alwin: I am sorry to hear that. I will be glad to check and help you with that information.
Alwin: For security purposes, could you please verify your full name and billing address on the account?
you: When I ordered it, it was the Call of Cthulhu LCG core set, not this asylum pack
you: [deleted]
Alwin: Ian, thank you for verifying the full name and the billing address on the account.
Alwin: Are you referring to the 'Call of Cthulhu, The Card Game: The Spawn of the Sleeper Pack Asylum Pack (Cards)'?
you: Yes
Alwin: Thank you for confirming the item.
Alwin: Would you mind holding for 3-5 minutes while I check the details for you?
you: That's fine
Alwin: Thank you for staying online.
Alwin: i have checked your account and see that you placed the order on 01-21-2009 and the item will be released on 03/28/2009.
you: It's not the item I originally ordered
you: The order was changed
you: Without informing me and without my consent
Alwin: Would you mind holding for 2-3 minutes while I re-check the details for you?
you: Ok
Alwin: Thank you for staying online.
Alwin: I have double checked and see that the same order is showing on the system as out system is automated and we do not have an option to make any changes on an existing order.
you: From an email you sent me:
you: Dear Ian Toltz: We appreciate your preorder for: Call of Cthulhu Card Game Core Set (Cards). Unfortunately, the studio/publisher has delayed the release of this product until 2009-02-28.
you: That is clearly not the same product which is currently in the order
you: 11484522 Call of Cthulhu Card Game Core Set (Cards) USPS Media Mail 1 $9.85
Alwin: Could you please let me know the name of the item for that you placed this order?
you: Call of Cthulhu Card Game Core Set (Cards)
you: I don't care what happened, I just want this order canceled. Since it isn't even supposed to ship for almost a month, I don't see why this is a problem
Alwin: Sure, if you wish to cancel this order, I will go ahead and send a request to cancel this order.
you: Thank you, please do
Alwin: Once the order is cancelled, you will be notified via email.
you: Ok
Alwin: The refund will be issued back to the same mode of payment that you wished to pay for this purchase.
Alwin: I am happy to help. Do you have any further questions for me?
you: No, that's all
Alwin: Thank you for visiting Overstock.com. We look forward for your continuous business with us.
you: Thank you
[/sblock]


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 3, 2009)

According to Overstock, there was a system error and anyone who originally ordered the Core Set will still receive it.


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 3, 2009)

By the way, you can reach them by phone at 1-800-The-BIG-O (843-2446).


----------



## Asmor (Mar 4, 2009)

Ghostwind said:


> According to Overstock, there was a system error and anyone who originally ordered the Core Set will still receive it.




Can you cite that?


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 4, 2009)

Asmor said:


> Can you cite that?




That was what the online CSR told me. I decided to cancel my order anyway, however.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 6, 2009)

Ghostwind said:


> According to Overstock, there was a system error and anyone who originally ordered the Core Set will still receive it.




That wasn't the idea I got. The idea I got was that there was a system error and you ordered the set that they listed as the core set but will receive the enhancement.

Which is falsely advertised as 75% cheaper than Amazon who only carries it through a third party that sells it for $7.99.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm messing with 'em.

Welcome to Overstock.com Live Chat, you will be joined with a chat representative as quickly as possible.
Welcome to Overstock.com Customer Service, you are now chatting with Cliff.

Cliff: Thank you for visiting Overstock.com, this is Cliff, how can I help you?

you: I received information that my order is shipping out but it's not the product initially displayed on the page.

you: Your order has shipped. Tracking information may not be updated for 24 hours.

you: Detail says Call of Cthulhu, The Card Game: The Spawn of the Sleeper Pack Asylum Pack (Cards) Option: null

Cliff: Hi there.

Cliff: I'll be happy to check and help you with that.

you: initial e-mail order Catalog # Product Name Shipping Quantity Total Price 11484522 Call of Cthulhu Card Game Core Set (Cards) USPS Media Mail 1 $9.85 Subtotal: $9.85 Shipping Charges: $2.95 Grand Total: $12.80 

Cliff: For security purposes, can you please verify the full name and complete billing address on the account?

you: Note the difference. Core set versus Sleeper Pack Asylum Pack.

Cliff: Just to confirm are you referring to 'Call of Cthulhu, The Card Game: The Spawn of the Sleeper Pack Asylum Pack (Cards)'?

you: That item is what was shipped, NOT what was ordered. 

you: Product descritpion when I ordered Call of Cthulhu Card Game Core Set (Cards)

Cliff: I checked and see that you have ordered this same item that is Call of Cthulhu, The Card Game: The Spawn of the Sleeper Pack Asylum Pack (Cards).

you: That is false. 

you: The description has changed since the initial order.

you: I quoted you the e-mail with the initial order. Do not tell me you are incapable of understanding that.

you: To be clear, YOUR description has changed.
Cliff: I understand your concern, please be assured that you will receive the same item which you have ordered on 01-24-2009.

you: So are you saying that the item has ALWAYS been wrong in the system or that the item is wrong in the system now? 

you: Because you're walking around the question.


you: Note this includes a change in the picture of the item. 

Cliff: Please stay online for 2-3 minutes while I check that for you.

you: Note that it includes a new price compare with Amazon with no matching item on Amazon.

you: Unless that match is through a 3rd party at Amazon whose selling the product lower. False advertising is bad on all fronts. Amazon.com: The Spawn of the Sleeper : Toys & Games

you: Regardless, that's not the item ordered.

Cliff: Thank you for staying online, I really appreciate your patience.

Cliff: I have checked on this.

Cliff: I see that the name of this item has been changed on our website, however you will receive the same item which you have ordered.
you: But what item is that? The item as it was initially described or the item as it is now? 

you: Like I said, bait and switch is bad.

Cliff: I am sorry the item which was described earlier has been changed as it is now, however If you wish to return the item once it is delivered you can contact us we will accept the return at no cost to you by issue a free shipping label to return the item.

Cliff: I do understand, and I apologize for the inconvenience this has caused to you.

you: So what you're saying is the item in question is NOT the Core set? And never WAS the core set? And is in fact not 75% cheaper than Amazon?

Cliff: am sorry the item which was described earlier has been changed as it is now, however If you wish to return the item once it is delivered you can contact us we will accept the return at no cost to you and  I will add $5 as in-store credit to your account for the inconvenience caused to you.

Cliff: Is that okay for you?

you: Let me ask you a question...I understand you're probably paid to do this little back and forth to answer questions. I'm not. I'm a customer. So you're telling me that in addition to having to spend my time here on this chat line, I'm going to have to print a label and go to the post office and ship it back? What shipping and handling charge so I bill Overstock?

Cliff: If you wish to return the item once it is delivered you can contact us we will accept the return at no cost to you by issue a free shipping label to return the item.

Cliff: Further I'll issue $5.00 as in-store credit to your account for the inconvenience that has caused to you in this order.

Cliff: Is that okay for you?

you: Not really. I think a complaint to the BBB is in order. 

you: And Overstock is still falsely advertising that it's 75% cheaper than Amazon.

you: If it's $7.99 at Amazon... and $9.85 here... well, I'm not a genius, but that's not 75% cheaper.

you: You've got the wrong base price for this product.

Cliff: Please accept our sincere apologies for the inconvenience caused to you in this order.

Cliff: Such an incident is an isolated one and is quite rare. I am sorry that it happened in your case.

you: Overstock CoC LCG | BoardGameGeek

you: This thread seems to indicate that's not true.

you: http://www.enworld.org/forum/board-...lists-call-cthulhu-25-msrp-2.html#post4696974

you: As does this one.

you: Both show that many people had the same exact problem.
you: So Cliff, either you don't really know how often it happens, simply don't know, or are lying. I'd like to think the former rather than the latter.

Cliff: I'll forward a message to our Specialized Representative in our Product Information Department to correct the product details description on our website.


you: I'll tell you what, kick the credit up to $12.80. That's how much you initially charged me. Between my time here and the time I"m going to have to waste at the post office, and possibly with a new container, I think that's fair.

you: Or save me the trip to the post office and just refund the purchase of $12.80 and I keep the wrong item. 

Cliff: Joe, I am really and understand your concern. We value our customers and once the product is delivered, we will issue the free shipping label.

you: Yeah but a free shipping label ain't paying my gas. Ain't paying my time. 

you: Unless an Overstock employee is going to come to my house and take the package to the post office. 

Cliff: This will help you to return the product at no cost to you and we will complete the return and issue the refund.

you: If sucks Overstock screed up but $5 ain't going to cut it.

you: Either a $12.80 credit for future purchases at Overstock (that hopefully won't get screwed up) or a full refund for the item and I keep it. 

you: My time ain't free.

you: Gas ain't free.

you: And hey, you're still selling the core game here... Call of Cthulhu Card Game (Cards) from Overstock.com

you: Do you think that would go through as the correct item? For some reason... I don't.

you: I'll give you a third option. Send me the correct game. Since Overstock is still selling it. 

Cliff: To help you I'll issue the product price of $9.81 as in-store credit to your account.

Cliff: This in-store credit will automatically appear when you visit our website using this email address and will be automatically deducted from your total when you check out. 
you: And of course a full refund once you get the item back I assume?

Cliff: I am sorry, we will issue $9.81 as in-store credit to your account and you keep the item which you will receive.

you: That doesn't do me a lot of good since it's an expansion does it? $9.81 credit and a full refund when I ship the item back. 
you: I mean, your way I'd be eating the shipping and handling no?

Cliff: I do understand and that's is the reason, I'm issuing the $9.81 as in-store credit along with the product.

you: So I get an item I didn't order. I pay for the shipping of the item. I get to order from the store that screwed up the item again? Help me Cliff.

you: Help me understand.

you: You're credit would be the price of the item. Minus s&h. That's a worse deal the the $5 credit and the full refund when I ship it back no?

you: Give me some empowerment Cliff. Help me understand.

Cliff: Okay, I'll issue the full amount of this order that is $9.81 the cost of product and shipping cost $2.95 as instore credit to your account.

you: I dont' see how that's better than the $5 credit and a full refund. Help me out amigo. 


Cliff: I am sorry this is the best I can do for you at this point of time, that is I'll issue $12.80 as in-store credit to your account and I request you to keep the item which you will receive.

Cliff: This in-store credit will automatically appear when you visit our website using this email address and will be automatically deducted from your total when you check out. 

you: Now what is the 'big' difference between a store credit and a full refund Cliff?

I do that to the poor bastich for a while. At least Cliff entertained me. I hope he doesn't go home and beat his dog.

Yeah, I shouldn't be messing with 'em but hell with it. I'm going to have to waste my time getting a label and sending it back so I'll get my cheap shots where I can.


----------



## Asmor (Mar 6, 2009)

Dude, it's just some guy, probably in India, who has no idea what the hell's going on and has never even heard of 'a cthulhu.' He's just reading from a script which he's probably required to read from and only has access to whatever info the computer gives him. It's not like he personally went in and changed the item's description.

Granted, f overstock.com for messing up the order and going that route with their support, but don't take it out on a lowly employee.


----------



## Mistwell (Mar 9, 2009)

Bah, got the item, requested a return and full refund.  Woman on phone said she had received an email about this item and they were aware of the problem.


----------



## Korgoth (Mar 9, 2009)

*sigh*

This is going to drum up new membership for the "Hate Korgoth Club", but here goes nothing:

You fellas were trying to get a $40 item for $10. That's certainly cheaper than their cost. Surely everyone who ordered realized that their listed price was an error, right?

I'm sorry if anyone got hosed, and I have never shopped with Overstock and probably won't... but weren't you guys basically trying to hose them in the first place? So the hose-ers became the hose-ees... I'm still sorry than anybody got hosed. But imagine what would have happened to the poor chump who misentered the price for the item, if Overstock had been forced to take a bath on it.


----------



## Mistwell (Mar 9, 2009)

Korgoth said:


> *sigh*
> 
> This is going to drum up new membership for the "Hate Korgoth Club", but here goes nothing:
> 
> ...




I was not trying to hose them, and I was not convinced it was an error, and I posted that months ago in this thread.

The price they listed was the price point that got me to buy this item.  I was not interested in the item at a higher price.

I also see Overstock list these kinds of discounts sometimes on items, when they suddenly get a lot in stock.  I felt there was a decent chance this was legit.

I am not really upset at them, I just feel like they are wasting my time.  Had the emailed me and said "oops we made a mistake, do you want to cancel" I would have happily just canceled.  Instead, they sent me an item that, from what I can tell, they knew was not the item I purchased.  That bothers me, because it intentionally wastes my time.


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 17, 2009)

Korgoth said:


> You fellas were trying to get a $40 item for $10. That's certainly cheaper than their cost. Surely everyone who ordered realized that their listed price was an error, right?



They had a _stated_ _policy_ for what happens if their price is an error. I argue by doing so they are saying "If the price looks too good to be true, order anyways, we promise to tell you if there as an error and you are under no obligation to pay more".







Korgoth said:


> But imagine what would have happened to the poor chump who misentered the price for the item, if Overstock had been forced to take a bath on it.



They don't have to take a bath on it, but they don't get to keep the money either. They can refund the money and keep their product. If they keep the money and provide a product other than was offered however they may have commited a _crime_.


----------

